# Usb Audio Interface



## luinanna

I am looking to replace my E-MU 0404 can anybody recommend another usb device.


----------



## BillOquin

I don't know of another one out there that would do any better. The 0404 is touted for it's low noise floor which if you've used anything else you know this can be a nightmare! The other thing that separated it from the rest is it's zero latency. This is desirable even with a powerhouse MAC running the show. Unfortunately you have to put up with the troublesome adjustments on the input side. This is all I can offer. You did not mention what was the reason you would like to replace it!


----------



## luinanna

My 0404 has give up served me well,but you answered what I thought so going looking for another 0404.
Thanks.


----------



## maximumav

0404 was my first interface. I quickly outgrew it and have owned a few since then. My personal favorites have been from mackie, and focusrite. The Onyx preamps have served me very well over the years and I still use my onyx 400f as a 4 channel preamp.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Old thread, but fresh on my mind these days, thinking about an audio interface upgrade. There are interesting looking devices out there, in terms of feature combinations, but for me low latency and extreme stability are huge priorities, and I tend to steer towards companies with the best reputations for driver quality (Win 7-64). Right now I am looking at Motu or Roland for that reason. Any thoughts? Recommendations? I need a 24/96 USB 2.0 4 in/out interface with coaxial SPDIF I/O (in addition to the 4 ins/outs).


----------



## maximumav

The Motu Track16 looks amazing, as far as specs go and with iPad integration. They offer a breakout box instead of the standard whip. 
http://www.motu.com/products/motuaudio/track16


----------



## AudiocRaver

maximumav said:


> The Motu Track16 looks amazing, as far as specs go and with iPad integration. They offer a breakout box instead of the standard whip.
> http://www.motu.com/products/motuaudio/track16


Yes it does look amazing, I am putting it on my "to consider" list. Thanks for the tip,


----------



## stuartconcept

i can recommend all focusrite interfaces. they sound and work very well. aluminium shell is very solid. and the price is attractive.


----------



## AudiocRaver

FWIW, all my audio interfaces are M-Audio (Mobile Pre USB, M-Track, Fast Track Pro, C400 x 2, Firewire 410) and I have been very happy with them and their driver support.


----------



## svi

I owned UCA202 (Ok but 44Khz), Tascam 122 (perfect) and Tascam US-366 (drivers gave me problems so I returned it back). Finally I bought a second hand Cakewalk UA-25EX. 96Khz/24b, ptical spdif input and output... working flawlessly.


----------



## Gusss

Motu ultralite and RME fireface


----------



## Almaric

Hi,
If you want neutral sound, flawless working drivers and support for years and years to come I can only recommend RME as well. Although that probably goes for UAD or Apogee too, which are of course all in the same price range (expensive to veeery expensive).

For home-use I have only a rather cheap Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 DSP which does not sound as nice as a RME Interface, but it works for me at home. Before that I used some old Hoontech system. So I was surprised what even a cheap interface like the Saffire Pro 24 can do. Just to check it out I plugged my acoustic guitar into my digital mixer, connected that with a coaxial cable to the Saffire (24/96 mode), connected the Saffire to the computer via firewire, send the signal through Cubase, added effects etc. and then back into the Saffire, to the mixer and to the speakers. The latency is so small, you could use that for playing live and still have no drop-outs. So far the drivers are working well too with Win7 32 and 64bit.

Maybe one day I've got some money to spare and get myself some RME stuff. So far I've only tried it or have spoken to others users.

Marcel


----------

